# 21 y/o with VERY high estrogen?



## OffBalance (Jan 27, 2012)

I came across this forum a few times searching stuff and figured this forum might be the best to post this on.

I got bloodwork done for the new year and got my results.

LH: 2.9
FSH: 4.3

Estrogens, total, serum: 289 pg/ml (ref range 130 or less)

Test and DHT: N/A "Test not performed. No suitable specimen received."



In the past I had normal levels even after running supplement stacks consisting of L-Dopa, Triazole, and PES ERASE.

I never went beyond 4 weeks at a time on L-Dopa and while on it I would run Triazole or ERASE a week after longer than the L-Dopa.

Only thing in my system during this bloodwork was Creatine.




I doubt medical will cover more bloodwork and I was forwarded to an endocrinologist which I wont be able to get an appointment booked for 2 months. What am I going to do now?

I don't Have ED but what could be happening with this much estrogen, my mind has been different lately and even though I get wood with no issue I haven't been ejaculating normally?

Don't know what to do while waiting long for an appointment?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*OffBalance* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OffBalance (Jan 27, 2012)

Didn't see the general health before for some reason.

I posted it there if you can delete this one now.


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

.anti-estrogens,,,,to begin with.....


----------



## brazey (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM.  Get some AI


----------



## Dath (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !
See you already found the proper place to post that so you get info.


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## gilby1987 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome


----------

